
Visual Model-Based Reinforcement Learning as a Path Towards Generalist Robots - overlords
https://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2018/11/30/visual-rl/
======
aqme28
Those videos of the computer's prediction of events that _haven't happened
yet_ are fascinating.

~~~
vladTheInhaler
You might like this talk by David Cox called Predictive Coding Models of
Perception:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P0yVuoATjzs](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P0yVuoATjzs)

